# Would you have replaced these?



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Front tyres


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

yes, end of the day you're getting into winter, not the time to be running on barely legal tyres


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking at them yes, especially seeing as its winter. I always replace my tyres at 2.5mm.

Looking at the tread patten they look like Conti Sport/Premium Contact???

A very good tyre with soft tread, loads of grip but wear quick.

PS: were they fitted to a BMW?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely, long time ago. especially with the bad weather coming, your tyres are the only contact with the road.
Unless you have a racing car, then get them on and give it some welly...

And have your tracking checked!!!!


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

i would without hesitation ....


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes I would have. Tyres and brakes keep you on the road. Well at least where you would prefere to be. No compromise on safety.
PS they look like Good year NCT,s am I correct. But anyway I changed mine before they got as low as those.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SKY said:


> Looking at them yes, especially seeing as its winter. I always replace my tyres at 2.5mm.
> 
> Looking at the tread patten they look like Conti Sport/Premium Contact???
> 
> ...


Oddly I got the guy to check them, they were 3mm, but replaced them anyways as you all say winter is coming.
Yes they are Continentals , I replaced them with these though 










I have never heard of them


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes....


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes given the time of year I would have replaced them.

What make are you new ones?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I run a fleet for my company, 75 cars.
I'm really liking the price and performance of Khumo tyres at the moment.
We purchase them from BlackCircles and get them shipped to us as we have a tyre machine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> Yes given the time of year I would have replaced them.
> 
> What make are you new ones?


Altenzo, searched the net for reviews, but without success, the guy said they are goodyear offshoots, they did have Kumo too.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

pm mate :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Never heared of them...

I know there are some odd ball names out there currently. I local tyre fitted called some of the 'hedge finders' as they are pretty poor...

My theory is a 8mm New tyre (of an odd make) has to be better than one on the edge of being legal (in a good make)?


Time will tell I guess.

It its just a run about your putting them on?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes mate 100%


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> Never heared of them...
> 
> I know there are some odd ball names out there currently. I local tyre fitted called some of the 'hedge finders' as they are pretty poor...
> 
> ...


I suppose compared to an AMG it would be a runaround, I will see how they fair out for grip and mileage. Though you mention tyre fitters, many always offer the no brand names , so there must be a better mark up on them than the premium brands, and after all the premium brands pay for a lot of advertising which must be reflected in the consumer price.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Probably yes looking at them.

Saying that mine are down to 4mm but will see me through winter as it doesn't get used much and if the weather is bad will stay on the drive.

Tracking may be out, but my rears wear quicker on the inside edge due to the rear disk conversion leading to more camber, tracking is spot on


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Report back what you think

I do think a lot or hype over tyres,

Auto express has some good test, and often the not so well known get good results.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> Report back what you think
> 
> I do think a lot or hype over tyres,
> 
> Auto express has some good test, and often the not so well known get good results.


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say yes, given the time of year. Did you not research brands before fitting and have a view on what brand you would go for?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Will-S said:


> I would say yes, given the time of year. Did you not research brands before fitting and have a view on what brand you would go for?


The trouble with the 'research' is that there are too many sheep and it fogs the real answers sometimes, I don't just mean here, I mean all over the internet, examples
when I was purchasing a flatscreen TV, Samsung was the brand buzzing about, but once in the store, the LG gave a more pleasing picture (to me) mobile phones...it's not for being unable to afford one but I fail to see the iphone as the best, wax durability...well my own experiences have proven to me some that are supposed to be head and shoulders above the rest are not quite so 
but back to the tyres, back in January I was desperate for some rear tyres on new years eve, however my usual Conti's were order only, out of desperation and due to the holiday period (the one trye had a puncture) I opted for some Events, I remember a thread on here about budget tyres and increased road noise and fuel consumption etc, if anything the road noise had reduced, admittedly I wanted to try the Events on the front's but they didn't have any in so thought I would give these a try


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> The trouble with the 'research' is that there are too many sheep and it fogs the real answers sometimes, I don't just mean here, I mean all over the internet, examples
> when I was purchasing a flatscreen TV, Samsung was the brand buzzing about, but once in the store, the LG gave a more pleasing picture (to me) mobile phones...it's not for being unable to afford one but I fail to see the iphone as the best, wax durability...well my own experiences have proven to me some that are supposed to be head and shoulders above the rest are not quite so
> but back to the tyres, back in January I was desperate for some rear tyres on new years eve, however my usual Conti's were order only, out of desperation and due to the holiday period (the one trye had a puncture) I opted for some Events, I remember a thread on here about budget tyres and increased road noise and fuel consumption etc, if anything the road noise had reduced, admittedly I wanted to try the Events on the front's but they didn't have any in so thought I would give these a try


Much of what you say Avanti is true. Search the interner for anything and you end up more confused than when you started. Look forward to any updates you have to post. Recently got some Falken Ze912s for my wifes car and found the road noise terrible for the first hundred or so miles. After that they were fine. Best advise I find is experience, better to get the input of those you know who have similar experiences.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Will-S said:


> Much of what you say Avanti is true. Search the interner for anything and you end up more confused than when you started. Look forward to any updates you have to post. Recently got some Falken Ze912s for my wifes car and found the road noise terrible for the first hundred or so miles. After that they were fine. Best advise I find is experience, better to get the input of those you know who have similar experiences.


It's not so much confusion, it's the mass hysteria following, that said some do well from it, and some seem to become a victim of their own success from that type of market, (and i mean two brands of product in the market ) whilst others seem to go from strength to strength releasing not only exciting products, but ones that do what they say they will on the label and often if not always show video or pictorial testomonies of their products :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Avanti said:


> it's the mass hysteria following


Much like many products on here


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Front tyres


Without a doubt


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Search the interner for anything and you end up more confused than when you started.


Very true, I always say anything you read on t'interweb it best to take with a pinch of salt.

Regarding the tyres, yes would definately of changed them.


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

A210 AMG said:


> Never heared of them...
> 
> I know there are some odd ball names out there currently. I local tyre fitted called some of the 'hedge finders' as they are pretty poor...
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced.

I reckon a good, just leagal tyre will still be better than a cheap and nasty new one.

I've replaced tyres that still have fantastic grip even though they are barely legal. I've also driven cars with much less power than mine on cheap new tyres that are horrendous!

Whilst it's not all about costs, you do generally get what you pay for IMHO.

It's odd that a kean detailer would put un-heard of tyres on their ride?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

G5een said:


> I'm not convinced.
> 
> I reckon a good, just leagal tyre will still be better than a cheap and nasty new one.
> *
> ...


I know what you mean with the grip (traction) thing at present, the fitter did say to give the car a good run out to 'bed' the tyres in, admittedly I have only done less than 30 miles tame driving with them so far, on the way home this evening, at some 3 lane traffic lights, I like to get off ahead of the bunch when the lights are green, I did notice a little slip as I proceeded, but the esp light didn't illuminate, it is too early as I need to take the car on a run out .

As for odd, sometimes somebody has to take the plunge and try something even though 'nobody' else has , who knows may end up pleasantly surprised :thumb:


----------



## Grizzly_TJ (Oct 15, 2011)

oh yes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Those contis are on the limit, the bars are showing, so thats a right step in the right direction changing the tyres.

In snow and ice, i believe you can have any tyre, but being that width, you will slip with all the brands.

I guess thats a 205 or 225 width.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Those contis are on the limit, the bars are showing, so thats a right step in the right direction changing the tyres.
> 
> In snow and ice, i believe you can have any tyre, but being that width, you will slip with all the brands.
> 
> I guess thats a 205 or 225 width.


225/45 17s, oddly they were not slipping in the rain, although sometimes I did notice the esp come on with a little enthusiastic cornering, but budget or not, it was best to change them after 2 yrs , rather than have a traffic officer check them for me


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, without a doubt...Most likely sooner...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats the same width as mine, 225/45/17, my asr light comes on when i give my car a bit of a welly, even in the dry lol.

In the snow, its a different story, wheel spinning all the time, even with light throttle.

i have conti's on mine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats the same width as mine, 225/45/17, my asr light comes on when i give my car a bit of a welly, even in the dry lol.
> 
> In the snow, its a different story, wheel spinning all the time, even with light throttle.
> 
> i have conti's on mine.


yes they were conti's that were removed, always had contis on since new, but I'm not keen on the rapid wear of the sportcontact 3, it was getting ever more difficult to get the SC2


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

these are the tyres i have at the moment, conti's sport contact3, i do find that as well, they ware fast, same as the yokohama's i had previously.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes without doubt.

Read a report recently which stated that even the testers had been surprised by the difference between just legal tyres/3 mm and new tyres and the new proposed changes will mean replacving rubber at 3mm in any case though not sure when that will come in.

As for cheap rubber, I think as with many things it is dependent upon so many things from the car and specifc wheel size and profile to the way you drive whether you are a 10/10s or a 7/10s kind of guy, we will all have duifferent experinces. For me, I have tried many tyre types over that last 5 years on a variety of cars but keep coming back to the more established makes, last one was from Falken to Conti, whilst the Falken was good in most ways but it lost grip when cold (in Aberdeen this happens a lot) much sooner than the Conti, the Conti was quieter but in the dry there was not a lot between them at all and even in the wet but it had to be summer rain so the temp was up.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Definitely a good move to get those change. 3mm is surprising. They look like they're approaching hte limit markers a 1.what-ever-it-is.

I'd probably change slightly before this, since I tried to emergency stop on greasy roads with tyres like this shortly (about 2 seconds), before hitting some debris once. Blew my confidence in "legal" tyres that otherwise feel good. They were a proper brand also... and I was getting them changed the next morning :wall:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

a lot of budget tyres are made by the bigger brands and arent too dissimilar.

dont get me wrong, some are crap, but some are quite good.

i like vredesteins and uniroyals. uniroyal rainsport and vredestein ultrac are great tyres.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I have never heard of them


It would seem Altenzo are an Austrailian company
Altenzo UK


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ferted said:


> It would seem Altenzo are an Austrailian company
> Altenzo UK


does that mean you have to put them on upside down?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes there are no side sips left to push water into the channels.

Regards cheap tyres, there's cheap then there are brands like veras, runways, wanlis, freeruns etc. STAY clear of those. They are dangerous at best.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Just an update for those that are interested, went to Preston via Manchester on Saturday from Birmingham, after leaving Manchester towards Preston, there was plenty of rain whilst travelling along the M60, car felt totally fine and secure and even at motorway speeds, cornering left nothing to be concerned about :thumb:


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

I would never buy conti's again as £1000 a set as my tyre size are 235/35/19 and don't last a year with 6500 miles and had a side wall blow out with a tyre that did 40 miles on it but did have it replaced free of charge as it had a fault


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Conti Sports...great in summer, shocking in winter. I have Avon ZZ3 on my BMW and last year it was awesome in the snow, way better than my RS4 on Conti's.


----------

